# New MA Approved LTC Courses



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Was talking to Jessie Perin over at MASP becuase I didn't see my LTC course on the roster. There are at least two and maybe even three new MA approved LTC Basic Firearms Courses. 
The course list does not fully reflect those that are out there. 

If any of you teach the LTC courses, for your department or privately as a MA State Instructor and would like a copy of my course just let me know. 
It's LTC-014 CQB Arms LTC Course and it's designed to cover the issues from novice to the seasoned gun owner with stress on gun safety, gun storage, MA Laws, and proper gun handling.


----------

